# Legal in Alabama?



## JorjaCrackers

Hi Everyone! 

We just got reassigned to Alabama and I am worried that our hedgie Jorja isn't going to be legal in Alabama. I've found conflicting information on the web. I've got a solution either way, but want to keep her closer rather than rather than far. She has started to be a rather fond part of our little family and I don't want to see her go any further than we have to. Any word on the legalities of Alabama? Specifically Montgomery area?


----------

